# Bruel & Kiaer Spl Meter as Mic



## pocketbook (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello, I like Rew!!
I found an old Bruel & Kiaer type 2232 with 4022 capsule mic, do you have any experience with it?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Depends on what you intend to use it for. This is a high-end Class 1 meter, so for routine SPL measurements it’ll be a good deal more accurate than the Radio Shack meter commonly used around here. IOW, any reading it gets will be accurate +/- .7 dB as opposed to +/- 2 dB for the Radio Shack meter. So, the B&K would be a great meter to use for calibrating REW’s SPL meter.

However, if you’re talking about using it for frequency response measurements, it’s not going to be any better than the Radio Shack meters with our calibration files - see here for more details. Plus, if it doesn’t have an output jack you can’t use it for any kind of measurements with REW.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## pocketbook (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the link. 
I found it used for less than 200$, in perfect working condition. Simply as new.
The owner bought a new super-multi-usb spl meter for car measurement.
I like to use it for frequency response and spl.
In your opinion is possible to create an auxiliar output, taking signal from preamp?
It is more than 10 years old tecnology, probably not impossible to mod.
I wrote to B&K italy, but i think they will never give a schematic to me.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

pocketbook said:


> In your opinion is possible to create an auxiliar output, taking signal from preamp?


Impossible for me to know, as I’ve never laid eyes on one. For one thing, they’d have to physically be enough room internally to install a jack. It would only be economically feasible if you could do the work yourself. For what a shop would charge, it’d be cheaper to acquire other hardware for REW measurements, such as a calibrated USB mic or a calibrated mic and USB sound card/mic pre-amp.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

